
US bans all Samsung Galaxy Note 7s from flights - nkjoep
https://www.cnet.com/au/news/samsung-galaxy-note-7-banned-flights-planes-faa-airlines/
======
Keverw
Can't you take the battery out or does newer Samsung phones have them builtin
like Apple? If you can, it seems like that should of been an allowed option
since it can't catch on fire unless in use from my understanding.

I wonder what happens if your on vacation or a business trip, and can't take
your phone back home with you. Can you just go to any store and get a refund?

"The phones also cannot be shipped as air cargo." I wonder how the returned
phones will get back to Samsung, I figured the stores would probably have to
ship them back to their HQ or wherever

